
What every developer needs to know about “public” data and privacy - randomwalker
http://33bits.org/2010/07/06/what-every-developer-needs-to-know-about-public-data-and-privacy/
======
ax0n
What every end-user needs to know about "public" data and privacy: Regardless
your "privacy" settings, you shouldn't put something on the Internet that you
would be ashamed to be made public, either now or in the foreseeable future.

~~~
hazmattron
He makes an interesting point though about intuitive, human expectations for
data retention. In interactions with humans, we can expect passing comments to
eventually pass, but a computer could retain even the most trivial of
information indeterminately.

------
c1sc0
I'm toying with the idea of having a privacy policy that states: "There is no
privacy. Get over it." Would such a policy even be legal in the first place?

